
Obama is RESTful - bradgessler
http://www.idolhands.com/personal/obama-is-restful/
======
kirse
All I know is when I try to go to Obama's homepage at work and click the link
for my home state, IE7 tries to download it rather than view the page.

Clearly Obama doesn't give a crap about us average middle-class working
Americans stuck in rough jobs (forced on IE instead of Firefox/Chrome) or
anyone from Pennsylvania for that matter.

<http://www.imagesocket.com/view/obama_pa_fail0ac.PNG>

Edit: Oh wait, the satire is only legitimate when it supports Obama?

~~~
ks
<http://www.imagesocket.com/view/obama_pa_fail0ac.PNG>

_"Content you have requested is for mature audience only and requires age
verification."_

Can anyone try to explain why this picture was "mature"?

~~~
statictype
Misconfigured mime-types is not something kids will understand.

------
donniefitz2
Please don't start pimping politics here. Save it for Digg.

~~~
0_o
it is not about politics,dude,don't comment before you read

~~~
bradgessler
This is exactly what I thought. This item was meant to be a geeky satire that
pokes fun at both candidates.

Call it a bit comic relief for something that is taken so seriously!

------
thomasmallen
One bit of code may demonstrate that Obama is wasteful, using this expensive
DOM method:

    
    
      jQuery(document).pngfix()
    

instead of

    
    
      $("img[@src$=png]).pngfix();
    

Intrigue!

~~~
maxklein
What it proves is that Obama is trying to fix EVERYTHING, and is not
_selecting_ a specific class for fixing.

------
twism
Although the article is satire, it does show the decision making process each
candidate/staff took (although it might not have carried much weight, and may
not actually affect the way they govern) when they were faced with the task of
"I need a campaign website."

~~~
wheels
No, it doesn't. It shows that Obama's staff / volunteers are more tech savvy
than McCain's. Anyone surprised?

The candidate's aren't sitting around picking web servers and figuring out 404
pages. Nobody that was that obsessive of a micromanager could have gotten as
far as they have.

~~~
etal
Exactly. Any fool can see that all Obama did was set up some Gentoo instances,
compile Apache and PHP with the appropriate CFLAGS, and _let his people do
their work_.

~~~
maxklein
The impressive part is that he did that while holding a speech. With his
_toes_.

------
Prrometheus
I might be getting prematurely old and cranky at 25, but I am so tired of real
smugness from Obama supporters that I can't laugh at faux-smugness.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm old and cranky at 43.

It doesn't get any better.

------
brandonkm
One of the co-founders of facebook is the head of the obama campaign website.
That article was both funny and enlightening at the same time.

------
byrneseyeview
I always thought Open Source was fairly conservative, at least in the Burkean
sense. It's a decentralized set of customs, handed down from person to person
without being imposed from above or overthrown from below.

~~~
nir
Open source is like capitalism in process and communism in result.

~~~
mseebach
It's neither. Both capitalism and communism deals specifically with the
ownership of scarce goods. Software specifically isn't a scarce good.

But it's free market at its best. Both process and result.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Do either support microformats? Maybe there's a microformat for politics, like
hLiar or hBullshit.

~~~
comatose_kid
I think it would be great if more Voter clients supported microformats other
than hApathy.

~~~
omouse
Maybe a 3rd Party candidate, oops, micro-format would be suitable for them.

------
misterbwong
My favorite line:

 _Obama is inclusive in his support for PNGs, accommodating even disadvantaged
(Internet Explorer) users._

------
BrandonM
Wow, exceedingly intelligent comments on this thread. (Yes, that's sarcasm.)
I'm not going to complain that this is on the front page, but seriously... #1?
77 upvotes?

------
unexpected
I hope this is satire. Please tell me you're not trying estimate how good a
president they'd be based on how their websites are designed.

~~~
Herring
joke ---- _whoosh_ \---->

    
    
              O <--- Yuo
            --|--
              |
            / \

~~~
run4yourlives
Holy crap, he's a centaur!

~~~
river_styx
And Korean, apparently.

~~~
Herring
Just messing with the OCD crew a bit :)

~~~
PieSquared
It's not OCD, it's CDO. And the letters are in proper alphabetical order, just
like they should be.

------
jrockway
Honestly, I'm not going to vote on a candidate based on the version of HTML
their website uses. Nor do I care what web server they use, or what their 404
page looks like.

I don't think anyone else cares either.

~~~
truebosko
No, we don't. But this article was humorous and awesome. Geez, lighten up.

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, it's hard to tell these days whether someone is being funny or if they
are just being stupid. Usually it's the second one, especially when politics
is involved :)

------
asdf333
hilarious. thanks for the great read!

------
weegee
obama is the clear choice for the future

